# Miksa Honey Farms



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

I'll second that. David and Linda are great people to do business with. I have them ship cells and mated queens up to WI for me.


----------



## fryeer (Dec 28, 2009)

do they have a web site?


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

They do not have a site....I called them in sepember of last year and they were sold out until this may...also, I think they like to sell in large quantities
mike


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

The Miksas are always out with the bees, rain or shine, hot or cold. The best way to reach them is email - [email protected]
I have been getting queens and nucs from the Miksas for three years. I think they have every line offered in the U.S.


----------



## ginn68 (Apr 14, 2010)

David has top notch stock to say the least. I tried for two years to get some queens from him. Always booked a long ways out. I am running some buckfast queens now from him. Just trying something different. The queens were put into splits last fall. Built up fast and wintered well above average. In north georgia. I just put med's on last suday and they are drawing out fresh comb at a record pace. I am using his stock in a experiment to compare to my other top yard. Will see.


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

I have a Buckfast queen from them and it is by far one of my best hives. Very gentle bees and they are working on their second medium super already this spring.


----------



## ginn68 (Apr 14, 2010)

Johng. I was kind of reluctant to try the buckfast. They are awesome. In one week they drew out a fresh med per hive. So I said why not add a shallow. So I did. Will see.


----------



## ginn68 (Apr 14, 2010)

Johng,

How are your Buckfast doing? All of mine swarmed and left me queenless.I did all the normal tricks, but they were set on swarming. Just wandering if you were have similar results.


----------

